# Problème Mac G5 démarrage.



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec mon Mac G5. Toute d'abord je tiens à dire que cela fait plus de 1 an que je ne l'ai pas utilisé, et pendant ces 1 an il n'a reçu aucun coup ou même n'est jamais tombé.

*Problème Bips :*
Dès que j'appuie sur le bouton POWER. 3 bips retentis puis les ventillos s'affoles.

*Problème voyants résolus : *


Bloc de spoiler



*La plaque de protection du déflecteur d'air n'était pas mise. *

Dès que mon G5 est sous tension, il y a 2 voyants que j'allume. Un qui est présent sous le RAM n°3, il se nomme TRICKLE et s'allume en orange.
Puis le deuxième se nomme LED0805 et il est allumé en rouge.

J'appuie sur le bouton POWER, un voyant s'allume rouge et il au niveau de le RAM n°2 il se nomme PWRON.



Avez-vous des solutions pour que mon MAC redemarre correctement s'il vous plaît.

Merci d'avance

Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

De quel type de Mac s'agit-il : PowerBook, iMac, PowerMac… et de quel modele ?

A titre d'exemple j'ai trouvé ça :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT2652
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1436


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

C'est un PowerMac G5 2005, je sais que ça, parce que sa fait longtemps que je l'ai du coup j'ai oublier


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2017)

Tu ne peux pas essayer de trouver le n° de série ?
Ca serait plus simple pour pouvoir te filer le manuel…


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas essayer de trouver le n° de série ?
> Ca serait plus simple pour pouvoir te filer le manuel…



Mon numéro de série est :YM5405S6R6U


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> De quel type de Mac s'agit-il : PowerBook, iMac, PowerMac… et de quel modele ?
> 
> A titre d'exemple j'ai trouvé ça :



Pour les voyants c'est résolus ! c'est juste que la protection pour l'air n'était pas mise, mais toujours le souci des 3 bips.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Août 2017)

Me rappelle plus ... PMG5 c'est ancien dans ma mémoire ... vérifie que les barrettes RAM sont OK. Sinon peut-être faire un reset sur la carte mère mais je ne sais plus quand c'est utile de le faire... donc en attendant pas touche à cette fonction.  voir ce lien https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202768


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Me rappelle plus ... PMG5 c'est ancien dans ma mémoire ... vérifie que les barrettes RAM sont OK. Sinon peut-être faire un reset sur la carte mère mais je ne sais plus quand c'est utile de le faire... donc en attendant pas touche à cette fonction.  voir ce lien



Sur le lien que tu m'as passé, cela ne correspond pas. Moi j'ai 3 bips puis les ventilateurs s'affolent et j'ai plus de bips après.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Août 2017)

tente le reset carte mère au pire... https://forums.macg.co/threads/powermac-g5-en-panne-et-finalement-repare-astuce.628072/  mais ça peu être la RAM...  As tu les CD ou DVD de hardware test tu peux en lancer un


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tente le reset carte mère au pire... https://forums.macg.co/threads/powermac-g5-en-panne-et-finalement-repare-astuce.628072/  mais ça peu être la RAM...



Je suis entrain de contacter le support apple, et s'il sont pas de solution, je vais essayer ta solution.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Août 2017)

voir aussi  http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=228231  et là peut-être http://peccable60.rssing.com/chan-41842445/all_p2.html  en fait non ... cherche ur google avec description de ton problème tu peux tomber sur un lien qui te donnera peut-être la solution.


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> voir aussi et là peut-être n fait non ... cherche ur google avec description de ton problème tu peux tomber sur un lien qui te donnera peut-être la solution.



Je vais essayer le truc de la carte mère, et je peux pas faire des manipulation avec l'écran parce que j'ai un écran noir donc bon....


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Août 2017)

pour le reset débranche le cordon secteur et faut appuyer une seule fois... il y a la demarche sur le web


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> pour le reset débranche le cordon secteur et faut appuyer une seule fois... il y a la demarche sur le web



Ah le bouton en dessous des barrettes de RAM. Je l'ai déjà fait mais rien...


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Août 2017)

Tu as combien de barrettes dans ton PMG5 ?  Si 4  tu en enlève 2 ( par paires bien sur) et tu vois si ça boot  vé


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Tu as combien de barrettes dans ton PMG5 ?  Si 4  tu en enlève 2 ( par paires bien sur) et tu vois si ça boot  vé



J'en ai le maximum donc 8 barrettes.


----------



## lepetitpiero (11 Août 2017)

comme il se peut que certaines barrettes soient HS il faut démarrer à minima...  et si marche pas avec une il faut changer une a la fois...  et trouver la ou les defectueeuses.


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

Déjà fait... Et j'ai remarquer d'autre souci... Mon clavier ne s'allume pas et je ne sais pas si mon écran est bien brancher....


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

Je pense qu'il faut résoudre le souci des 3 bips pour que les composants USB fonctionne.


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2017)

OK, late 2005.
Le manuel


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

Invité a dit:


> OK, late 2005.



J'arrive pas à l'ouvrir... "Ce site est inaccessible"


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2017)

Ah ?
Et là ?

Cela dit, ça m'intrigue un peu. J'ai pu DL le 1er fichier sans soucis.
Une restriction qui ferait que ce n'est accessible qu'aux abonnés Free ?


----------



## Sslav (11 Août 2017)

Invité a dit:


> Ah ?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Niquel Je lirais ça demain


----------

